# is this a dragon blood peacock cichlid?



## kevag6 (Jun 6, 2015)

I recently bought an "assorted peacock" cichlid from petsmart and the reason i bought him was because he looked like a juvenile male dragon blood. So what do you guys think? Is he a dragon blood? Is he even a male?

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/grifok ... 7.jpg.html

Thanks


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Dragon's blood is a man made hybrid peacock that often shows up with really variable color schemes. I have noticed that the ones that are more red-ish are normally labelled dragon's blood while the yellower ones are normally called "sunburst". Your picture looks like a sunburst to me.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

like aaron said, it's a man-made hybrid and the color range is highly variable. from yellow-orange (like the one pictured) to a red-orange the actual name just depends on who's selling it but a lot of times, in my experience, sun-burst denotes a more yellow orange, ruby crystal is more pink, and dragonsblood are more red orange but they're all the same hybrid. Yours looks like a male dragonsblood/sunburst/rubycrystal...often times they're hormoned early and even females can show pointed fins and color. You'll have to wait to see if it is in fact a male. I had a female that looked very male until it was holding one day.


----------



## kevag6 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys


----------

